# Belkin f5d8233-4v3 Trouble



## kendollxc (Nov 29, 2008)

After setting up my Belkin f5d8233-4v3 wireless router the LED indicators on the front do not light up for "wireless." The computer that the router is plugged into is able to access the internet through a wired connection, but none of the other computers in the house can find the router's signal.

I have looked through all the settings under 192.168.2.1 and nothing seems out of place, the router simply isn't broadcasting a signal. 

This is my second router from Belkin, same model. I RMA'd the first one because of the same issue, but with 2 in a row I have a hard time believing that the router is soley to blame. The first one worked for a few months before this happened, this one refuses to broadcast right out of the box.

Are there settings on my computer that could be causing this?

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you can switch wireless on/off 
i downloaded the manual from here
http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D8233-4&aid=8340&scid=942

starting at page 42

check out page 43 
and see what the setting is on your router



> Using the Wireless Mode Switch
> This switch allows you to set the Router's wireless modes. There are
> several modes.
> Note: Some modes may require firmware updates to be enabled.
> ...


----------



## kendollxc (Nov 29, 2008)

Just went into the wireless settings to double check. It was set to 802.11b+g+n. I also tried setting it to the other available modes, still no luck.

Also changed the wireless channel number; no dice.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have it enabled 
but the light is not on the front of the router

if you turn it off
and then back on again
No Lights change on the front of the router


----------

